# kmail4 & Rechtschreibprüfung funzt nicht mehr

## BlackEye

Guten "Morgen",

mein Kmail tuts nicht mehr mit der Rechtschreibprüfung. Ich kann wissentlich alles mögliche falsch schreiben, dann unter Extras -> Rechtschreibung... klicken und nichts passiert.

Die automatische Prüfung meckert auch rein gar nichts an.

Im Kontrollzentrum unter Land/Region & Sprache habe ich unter Rechtschreibung die Standardsprache auf Deutsch stehen. Die Liste drunter ist allerdings komplett leer. Weiss gar nicht ob da was drin stehen müsste.

Auch unter kate geht die Prüfung nicht. Ich nehme an irgendwas prinzipielles funzt nicht. Aspell-de ist installiert.

Ist bestimmt mal wieder bei irgend einem Update irgendwas über den Jordan gesprungen... Irgendwie ist hier ja nichts stetig...

Wäre nett wenn jemand Licht ins Dunkel bringen könnte...

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Ich hatte hier ähnliches, in ganz kde war spell tot....

Hattest du eventuell ein Update auf x11-libs/qt-*-4.6.3 dabei?

wenn ja, hier half es folgende Pakete in angegebener Reihenfolge neu zu bauen:

sip PyQt4 kdelibs

----------

## BlackEye

Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst, indem ich die Spracheinstellung für die Rechtschreibprüfung explizit auf "Deutsch (Deutschland)" gestellt habe. Steht sie nur auf "Deutsch" funktioniert es nicht mehr.

Seltsam - ist aber irgendwie so...

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

nach dem ich das hier gelesen habe, ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass meine Rechtschreibprüfung fort ist. Bei mir hat ebenfalls ein Umstellen in den Systemeinstellungen auf "Deutsch (Deutschland)" für die Rechtschreibprüfung geholfen. Jetzt funktioniert sie wieder.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Josef.95

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile gelöst, indem ich die Spracheinstellung für die Rechtschreibprüfung explizit auf "Deutsch (Deutschland)" gestellt habe. Steht sie nur auf "Deutsch" funktioniert es nicht mehr.
> 
> Seltsam - ist aber irgendwie so...

 Na prima...

Bei mir gibt es nur

"Deutsch (Deutschland)"

"Deutsch (Schweiz)"

"Deutsch (Österreich)"

Ein nur "Deutsch" hätte ich gar nicht verfügbar.

Nungut...

magst du evtl. noch ein "Solved" oder  "gelöst" Präfix vor den Titel setzen?!

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

noch hab ich das nicht ausprobiert, aber ich vermute mal, dass der Eintrag durch das neu bauen dieses einen Paketes verschwunden ist. Werde es vielleicht nachher mal testen.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

